
Apple's AR Glasses Have Begun an Initial Production Trial Phase at Foxconn Plant - sahin-boydas
https://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2020/07/apples-future-ar-glasses-have-reportedly-begun-an-initial-production-trial-phase-at-a-foxconn-plant.html
======
fermienrico
Side note: What a horrendous load time for a website. On Firefox, it is taking
anywhere upwards of 5 seconds on i7-8700K processor. It is unacceptably high
and extremely offputting.

